# Do You Like My New Watch?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Yes I like that watch... It looks very nice and chunky























Joli.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ta, its really my new computer, although its a big one its designed to be worn as a watch, its about the same size as a Casio Protrek but its very comfortable....

Suunto Stinger..


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds like you are preping for some serious dive work then!!!!
























Joli.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase,

Ya ever dive around the UK?? Bigbury near Plymouth meant to be very good visibility, wha about Cornwall, must be good for wreck diving.

Bry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive dived in the UK twice, first time in Stoney Cove in Leicestershire to get certified, second time in Dorset in June.....Bloody cold and crap both times









There are suposed to be great diving off the coast of England but you really need to be drysuit qualified to do it seriously, Ill stick to holidays in warm places thanks


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Stoney Stanton has a history doesn't it??

Bry



jasonm said:


> Ive dived in the UK twice, first time in Stoney Cove in Leicestershire to get certified, second time in Dorset in June.....Bloody cold and crap both times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Cool watch Jase.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a beast of watch, very large.







How deep can you go with that baby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, the watch is rated to 200m, The depth display reads to 150m, if I ever see that depth showing it means Im about to die


















The deepest Ive ever gone is 43M with an instructor doing a 'deep dive' certification, it was a 'bounce' dive which means your straight down to the planned depth then then immediately start to come up again, this avoids going into 'deco', i.e having to do a decompression stop.


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

jasonm said:


> ←
> ​


Good man Jason, keep the sales of the Suunto's coming...

...more money to Finland.!

I have the X6, great piece.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Way too big.


----------



## pda4live (May 6, 2005)

Cool! Watch Jason









Could we see it on your wrist?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here you go...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Aaarrrggghhh!!!* what an `orrible hairless thing, deleate it at once


----------

